# Problemas con rust y cargo

## Jack Krauser

Hola comunidad.

Al fin por estos lares después de solventar muchos incovenientes que he publicado anteriormente y ahora vengo con algo un poco desconcertante.

Cuando quise actualizar mi sistema, tuve problemas de bloqueo con rust y cargo:

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/rust-bin-1.28.0-r1:stable::gentoo  USE="cargo -doc -libressl -rustfmt" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/cargo-1.28.0::gentoo  0 KiB

[blocks B      ] dev-util/cargo ("dev-util/cargo" is blocking dev-lang/rust-bin-1.28.0-r1)

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-util/cargo-0.30.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-util/cargo-0.30.0 required by (dev-lang/rust-1.29.1:stable/1.29::gentoo, installed)

  (dev-lang/rust-bin-1.28.0-r1:stable/stable::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =dev-lang/rust-bin-1.28.0*[cargo] required by (virtual/cargo-1.28.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages
```

Cabe mencionar que emerge me solicitó agregar lo siguiente en "package.use":

```
>=dev-lang/rust-bin-1.28.0-r1 cargo
```

No puedo completar totalmente la actualización debido a ese bloqueo. Espero me puedan ayudar.

Saludos...

----------

## pelelademadera

proba haciendo 

emerge -Cav dev-util/cargo

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -av cargo
> 
> pelo-pc /home/pelo # emerge -av cargo
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> ...

 

viendo en mi sistema, estimo que tu problema es rust-bin, en el mio no usa el binario, usa el compilable...

----------

## Jack Krauser

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> proba haciendo 
> 
> emerge -Cav dev-util/cargo

 

Ya tenía desinstalado dev-util/cargo

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> viendo en mi sistema, estimo que tu problema es rust-bin, en el mio no usa el binario, usa el compilable...

 

Yo creo que ese es el problema...

----------

## pelelademadera

desinstala el binario y deja que virtual/rust haga su trabajo.

como primer medida hace lo siquiente:

```
equery d virtual/rust

equery d  dev-lang/rust-bin
```

para usar equery necesitas gentoolkit

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

con eso vas a ver que es lo que esta haciendo que rust y rust-bin esten instalados.

si no hay nada que dependa de esos paquetes, hace lo siguiente:

```
emerge -C rust-bin virtual/rust

```

y luego el 

```
emerge cargo
```

si tenes dependencias de rust o rust-bin, pasa la salida de los equery asi te doy una mano.

es un bloqueo, probablemente por flags de compilacion

----------

